# normal dish install



## urnote96 (Jun 22, 2004)

is it normal for dish network installers to install a dish on 2 concrete blocks?


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

No.


----------



## rusi2sunny (Jul 29, 2007)

urnote96 said:


> is it normal for dish network installers to install a dish on 2 concrete blocks?


All depends, sometimes in apartment complex there is restrictions for no penetrating, no drilling and no attaching to any part of the building.
So the only way is in bucket of concrete or on concrete blocks.


----------



## aim2pls (Jun 18, 2007)

urnote96 said:


> is it normal for dish network installers to install a dish on 2 concrete blocks?


flat NO ...... now with a NPRM using concrete block as ballast ON the NPRM yes ... but the number of block should be at least 4 .. depending ... 6 or 8 in high wind areas ... but never 2


----------



## urnote96 (Jun 22, 2004)

aim2pls said:


> flat NO ...... now with a NPRM using concrete block as ballast ON the NPRM yes ... but the number of block should be at least 4 .. depending ... 6 or 8 in high wind areas ... but never 2


yeah my next door neighbors is on 2 concrete blocks...looks pretty bad...


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

So what's holding up the rear of the car in the driveway?


----------



## Henry63 (Feb 16, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> So what's holding up the rear of the car in the driveway?


:hurah:


----------



## jarvantgroup (Mar 24, 2006)

Another one of those instances of people saying, NO, NO, NO, its got to be this way and no other way. I applaud those guys who are creative in their endeavours to bring satellite programming to the masses. Two concrete blocks work perfectly fine as long as there are nail-in clips or something to prevent the blocks from sliding. I always put cross marks at the edges of the block in the event someone does move the dish. By the way, a quick fly-over of the flat roofs in Florida will reveal thousands of these types of installations. Heck, if you take out all the unorthodox installations that are out there, Dish's stock would plummet from all the lost customers. :icon_cool:icon_cool


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

He asked if it was "Normal" for "Dishnetwork Installers". If the installer is being paid by Dish then he can be penalized for installing it on a cement block.


----------

